# Stolen/lost: purple paco at numbers.



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Was campin at the numbers this weekend and left my paco under my tarp for the day. This evening, it is gone. Strange, since all of my stuff and my friends' stuff is still there. 

Please let me know if you hear anything about a purple paco pad, find it, or otherwise have information

Thanks!


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

I will let the office in on this loss. I hope your name was on the pad. I have had things blow away, and once I left a mesh bag full of stuff on the Salt River. Because I had one thing in that bag with a phone number on it, I was able to get the whole thing back. 

Boaters can be amazingly honest. Yet at the same time I have heard some bad stories about Pads being stolen. 

Jack


----------

